# Wanted 1967 Tiger Gold GTO



## moosespeed (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking to buy a well documented 1967 Tiger Gold (including top) GTO with black interior and must be a 4 speed. If anyone knows of one that is available please let me know.

Thank you in advance :cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a gold GTO on e-bay now......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I know of a gold on gold '67POST car, just restored and has a 4spd with factory AC.....weird. I have not seen the car, but it's supposed to be gorgeous. Car is in CA and is a rust free, CA car.

Jeff


----------



## moosespeed (Jan 28, 2009)

Any way we can see some pics of this CA car?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

A couple of "gold" 67s on Auto Trader Classics, not sure if they are Tiger Gold

AutoTrader Classics - Search for a Classic Car, Antique Car, Muscle Car, Collector Car

Rick


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Koppster said:


> A couple of "gold" 67s on Auto Trader Classics, not sure if they are Tiger Gold
> 
> AutoTrader Classics - Search for a Classic Car, Antique Car, Muscle Car, Collector Car
> 
> Rick



What amazes me is, there are 185 GTO's available from '64 - '74 just on that one site. Wonder how much the economy has to do with it.....


----------



## moosespeed (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea I found that one however we decided to pass on it. Hey geeteeohguy any chance we can get some info on your find in CA?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Moosespeed: I will attempt to get in touch with the owner and see if I can get some pictures and a price posted! He's in Southern CA, about 200 miles from me. The car is a fresh resto. His price was under 20k, I believe. Hang in there!
Jeff


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The owner of the '67 has been notified and will attempt to post pics of the vehicle in the next day or two. Again, I'm not sure about the price of the vehicle, but have been informed it's a very nice ride. I'm anxoius to see the photo's myself!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> The car is a fresh resto. His price was under 20k, I believe. Jeff


 are you joking ????? I'm not a post car fan but I would take that in a heartbeat...:willy:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No, no joke. But I do not know the price. It could be higher. I was told by another party that the price was under 20k...not by the owner. The gentleman with the car is a true, lifetime Pontiac nut and is all about promoting the hobby, not getting rich quick. I know the guy. As stated, the car is a factory air conditioned coupe (with post) and is a factory 4 speed, and is gold on gold. A real stealth machine. I'm anxious to see some pix myself!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> No, no joke. But I do not know the price. It could be higher. I was told by another party that the price was under 20k...not by the owner. The gentleman with the car is a true, lifetime Pontiac nut and is all about promoting the hobby, not getting rich quick. I know the guy. As stated, the car is a factory air conditioned coupe (with post) and is a factory 4 speed, and is gold on gold. A real stealth machine. I'm anxious to see some pix myself!!!


Can I put my order in for a 67 4 speed 3:55 posi air hardtop ??


----------



## moosespeed (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome, I am looking forward to seeing the pictures !!!!!


----------



## moosespeed (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey geeteeohguy ...... 

I was wondering did you ever hear back from the owner of the fresh resto tiger gold gto you knew of in CA and or do you know where it is posted for sale at?

Let me know,
Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi, Moosespeed. Yes, the guy knows. He has even visited the forum and read the posts. He was concerned his car would be of little interest, as it is not Tiger Gold, it's just the normal Signet Gold. I've heard all of this third-hand, from a good friend of the owner's. I told the friend of this gent that there was quiete a bit of interest about the car nonetheless, and pictures were anxiously awaited. This was relayed to the owner. I can not understand why he has not responded. If I were selling one of mine, you can BET I'd post it here asap!!! Sorry for the frustration.....
Jeff


----------



## moosespeed (Jan 28, 2009)

To my knowledge Signet Gold (G2) is Tiger Gold, is that correct?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

NO. Signet Gold is a much more pale, champagne-like gold. My '67 was originally this color. Not my favorite. Tiger gold was a much deeper, yellower gold color. dMuch more "gold". It was not a standard color. It was typically seen on the Hurst giveaway cars in '65. Very rare.


----------



## moosespeed (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought that was the case, somone else told me that G2 was the paint code for Tiger Gold. I have read elsewhere that there were approx 2500 painted in Tiger Gold and that there is NO paint code for that color. I have also read that "O" is the paint code but there is no way to confirm that. Do you know if that is correct?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's my understanding that "o" was used as a paint code for any and all special order colors. I've heard of a verdoro green '67 with that code....great looking paint on a '67, and special order. Common color for '68's though. Signet Gold is code G. The G2 would be signet gold with a black top, I believe. (I could have white/black mixed up!!)
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think Gold with a white top would look good at all.


----------



## moosespeed (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey geeteeohguy did you ever hear anything back on the car if it was posted anywhere for sale etc? Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The guy knows, has read this thread, etc. "you can lead a horse to water", etc. etc. Yes, it's still "for sale" whatever that means. Perhaps not really. I give up. I'm used to dealing with folks who act on stuff. If it's for sale, sell it. If not, don't say it is. Etc. etc. Probably better to look elsewhere. I sure would.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

I know how that is, there is a guy near me who has had a 70 Bonneville for sale for 4 years. Its goin for $3500, its in great condition (all orig, cept the paint). Ive been trying to buy it and have set up times to talk to him about buying it but whenever I get there he isnt there or is busy.


----------



## moosespeed (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea I agree with you, if you say its "for sale" and there is interest get it out there otherwise let us know so we can look elsewhere. I will keep looking .... Thanks for your help :cheers


----------



## tigergoldpost (Sep 16, 2009)

moosespeed said:


> I thought that was the case, somone else told me that G2 was the paint code for Tiger Gold. I have read elsewhere that there were approx 2500 painted in Tiger Gold and that there is NO paint code for that color. I have also read that "O" is the paint code but there is no way to confirm that. Do you know if that is correct?



I can confirm that Tiger Gold is represented by an "O" on GTO's produced at the Kansas City Plant - I have one - WG


----------

